# Drinkable Marijuana



## crickitmd (Oct 17, 2006)

found this online thought you guy might enjoy 

Making drinkable marijuana or (Green Dragon):

Green Dragon is an alcohol/THC based drink. It is
very simple to make and has very pleasurable effects. 

How does it Work?
Well, the active ingredient in marijuana is THC, which
is not a water-soluble compound. So, the THC has to
be extracted using alcohol and then added to food
and/or liquid that can then be entered directly to
your system through the digestive tract rather than
through the lungs. This type of consumption of
marijuana tends to be both slower and more efficient
than smoking it. Further the unpleasant effects of
smoking heated smoke are completely eliminated. For
these reasons this is the favored method of marijuana
consumption by many people. 

Note:
The highest proof alcohol available should be used.
(Everclear is suggested)

Method One:
To do this you must obtain the highest proof alcohol
available. This allows for the best results. 190
proof is highly recommended. 
Then one must then obtain marijuana. 

Rule of Thumb: (About one half gram per ounce of
alcohol.)
Remember, the more the merrier. After one has these
materials, they can begin.

First break up the marijuana and take out all seeds. 
You may leave the stems. Then open the bottle of
alcohol and pour about a forth out. This will allow
room for the weed. Then carefully add all broken up
herbal matter into the bottle. Put the cap back on
and shake. Now, store it in a safe area and let it
sit for approximately 2 to 3 weeks. After the long
awaited wait, pour the green tinted substance into
another container through a strainer. You may use a
coffee filter.
The final product is high proof alcohol laced with
high amounts of pure THC.

Note:
One may drink the product straight, but this is not
recommended. A common way of consumption is to mix
three parts 7-Up with one part Green Dragon and a
dollop of honey stirred in. Served over ice.

A faster method is to heat the alcohol to a
sub-boiling temperature and stir in the crushed
marijuana. Great deal of care should be taken if this
method is chosen, as the alcohol is highly flammable. 

Note:
Use an electric stove.
OR 
Put the alcohol in a pan, and put that pan into a pot
of boiling water (thereby heating the alcohol safely.)
Avoid using an open flame. 
OR
Heat the alcohol with herbal mixture in the microwave
at half power for approximately 11 to 16 minutes or
until liquid is an emerald shade of light green. 
This is method of heating should be a last resort.

First, heat up alcohol using any method. Then stir in
the crushed herbal blend while alcohol is at
sub-boiling temperatures and let sit. Stirring every
couple of minutes. This should take no longer then 25
minutes. Turn off stove and let cool. Then take the
product and strain it. A coffee filter works just
fine.

Note:
Use rubber gloves when straining the liquid. If you
are using a coffee filter, make sure to squeeze any
extra liquid out of the marijuana mesh; this is where
most of the liquid THC is still hiding. 


Consumption Notes:

If you wish you could pour the final product into a
bowl of cherries and let sit over night in the
refrigerator. Then strain and keep liquid. What this
does is lets the cherries become saturated in the Green Dragon. One may then eat the cherries to
become drunk and high. Doses range from 20 to 40
cherries. Now, the liquid is still good, use it to
make mixed drinks and/or other methods of consumption.
(Consider making Jell-o shots.) Enjoy


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 17, 2006)

i think I would Highlight the *"don't do this over open flame "and make sure you got the windows open and maybe a fan to help if you going to do this indoors..... *

alcohol has a low boiling point, and the higher the % the lower the heat will be when you got this on the heat. 

When I make my oil I use 99% alcohol, and I make sure that I boil it down away from the house and that I do it outdoors. 
I picked up a two burner hot plate on sale at Kanadian Tire, and run a long power cord to the back yard, and boil it down there; if you ever made oil this way, you will know why....... 

The alcohol boils off (on very low heat) and turns into a vapor which flows over the side of the pot and over the stove, and then taken away by the wind. 



peace


----------



## Dankdude (Oct 17, 2006)

Also if you make beer like I do, you can also make one that is over 6.5% Alcohol by Volume and dry hop (add to secondary fermentation) 5 - 7 ounces of trim and popcorn buds. 
The Alcohol strips the THC off the plant matter and into suspension in the beer. I have made this many times and it kicks ass.


----------



## crickitmd (Oct 17, 2006)

cool maybe you can write it down for us


----------



## Dankdude (Oct 19, 2006)

Ingredients:
12 Lbs 12 ounces, lite Liquid malt extract 
3 pounds, crystal malt 
1-1/2 pounds, wheat malt 
1 teaspoon, gypsum 
1 teaspoon, Irish moss 
2 ounces Hallertauer Hops (boiling) 
1 ounce Hallertauer Hops (finish)
2 packages of Champagne yeast
&#188; pound - 1 pound of trim and bottom buds (little popcorn buds work well for this). (5 - 7 ounces is best)

Procedure:
Put your crystal malt and wheat malt into a grain bag and put it in to a pot with 2 gallons of cold water and bring it to boil. Once boiling commences take out the bag of grain, and add the malt extract, then add 2 ounces of Hallertauer hops and boil for 60 minutes, add the gypsum during the last 10 minutes of the boil and the Irish moss during the last 5 minutes of the boil at that time add the Last ounce of the hallertauer hops and cool as quick as possible and add to 3 gallons of cold water to make 5 &#189; gallons of wort. 

Pitch the champagne yeast and let ferment for 10 days to 2 weeks at 70 degrees F. 
Once the bubbling stops siphon it off into a secondary fermenter and add your Cannabis (put it in a nylon dry hopping sack) and let ferment until clear. 
Siphon beer off into a sanitized 5 gallon bucket 
Add &#190; cup of corn sugar to 1 cup of hot water and bring to boil, add it to your beer then siphon into bottles and cap and let set for 2 weeks. Beer should be carbonated in two weeks. Flavor gets better with age. 

Brewer&#8217;s note: 
Used 1 &#189; ounces of Sweettooth x Peak Flo trim and 3 ounces of White Widow trim in Secondary fermentation. 
Beer was in primary fermentation for 10 days, then siphoned off into glass carboy for 2 weeks beer was clear and had a nice copper color and was more malty in flavor Hops were not pronounced, but were there in the background like an English version of barley wine. (flavor reminded me of &#8220;Old Nick Barley Wine&#8221; from England)
The cannabis in this beer creeps up on you over about 40 minutes and then it hits you full force. Nice buzz to it. 
Alcohol percentage is around 10% by volume. 
Made 60 12-ounce bottles. 

My conclusion, It is possible to put Cannabis in beer the THC is Alcohol soluble, to do this, You need a high alcohol beer so that you have more efficient break down of the THC.

Also there is a book that Ed Rosenthal has wriiten along with the Unknown Brewer (Charlie Papazian) titled "Marijuana Beer" "How to make your own Hi-Brew Beer."


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 19, 2006)

dude that has to be the most complicated shit I have ever seen. hell you should have been a nuclear-scientist. I am going to say rock out with your cock out and continue to smoke the cheeba old fashioned like.


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 19, 2006)

*Ingredients:
*1 cup tomatoes,undrained. 
1 cup finely chopped,medium green bell pepper. 
1 cup finely chopped cucumbers. 
1 cup croutons. 
1/2 cup medium,chopped onion. 
2 tablespoons dry white wine. 
2 tablespoons Hash oil. 
1 tablespoon ground cumin. 
1 tablespoon white vinegar. 
1/2 teaspoon salt. 
1/4 teaspoon pepper. 
2 ounces vodka. 
3 drops worcerstershire sauce. 
3 drops tobasco sauce. 
Dash of Limoncello. 

1.)Blend ingredients on medium speed,in covered blender or food processor until smooth. 

2.)Pour ingredients into pot,cover,and refrigerate for 1 hour


----------



## Dankdude (Oct 20, 2006)

AllMeatNoPotato, it's not as complicated as it sounds... Can you Boil water?


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 20, 2006)

i have been known to boil water from time to time. lol


----------



## Dankdude (Nov 12, 2006)

AllMeatNoPotato, I've been making my own beer for 18 years


----------



## One Love (Dec 3, 2006)

Isn't that kinda like making hash? The alc. the shaking, the straining. Forget trying to make that drink. I'll just open up a bottle of moonshine and take a toke! lol


----------



## Dr. Jake Destructo (Dec 10, 2006)

If this can be done with 13 proof alcohol(Dankdude's beer), could I swing it with a bottle of 80 proof alcohol such as vodka, tequila, whiskey (sounds the best) etc...?

Also, up to what amount of marijuana could I put in an oz of 80 proof? I think it would be epic to take a shot of alcohol and be baked as oatmeal cookies in half an hour, haha.


----------



## hempster (Dec 24, 2006)

I made this stuff last night, 1/8 oz. bud to 2 1/2 oz. 151 rum. followed all the steps for the stove top method. Ended up with @ 3/4 oz of liquid and strained and bottled it. I put an eye dropper full in a splash of soda and drank. I though I noticed a little effect but I was buzzin before i drank it so I really couldn't tell. This morning I wanted to see what the effect would be taking it while I was straight. So I put two droppers full in a splash of soda. Well I got a buzz, but not what I was looking for or expecting . I thought I'd higher then a kite. Do I need to do something different, or just take more? Also, what way do you guys think works better. The stove top method or the jar in the dark, shakin every day for two weeks method. Those of you who make this stuff let me know what you think. Thanks, hempster


----------



## hempster (Dec 26, 2006)

Today I put five droppers in with some cranberry juice. Was a good high for a couple hours. The stuff dose work, good way to get around smokeing.


----------



## hempster (Dec 29, 2006)

Just dumped the rest of the bottle in my mouth, Close to 1/2 the batch. @ 1 pm today. That's what I was looking for. Still pretty high now @ 4:30 Defiantly going to make some more. Think I try a little more bud to alcohol ratio like 1/4 to 31/2 oz. I like the green dragon, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BlazinBenson4:20 (Jan 5, 2007)

if you mixed it up with three fourths of 7up and one fourth green dragon how many cups would it take to get stoned ?


----------



## BlazinBenson4:20 (Jan 5, 2007)

if you mixed it up with three fourths of 7up and one fourth green dragon how many cups would it take to get stoned ?


----------



## mookab (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, just give me a joint and a cold one or a shot of Remy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2007)

A real simple way to drink ganja is to mix the appropriate amount of canna butter into a hot drink......I like to use ovaltine and milk....I heat the milk in a microwave and just stir in the quantity of canna butter for the journey desired. (I enjoy the taste, but not everyone does.)
If I drink this on an empty stomach, I can feel the THC in about 15 minutes....within an hour, I've checked out! Stoned to the bone!

I use this procedure to gauge the potency of fresh batches of canna butter.


----------



## battosai (Jan 19, 2007)

hempster said:


> I made this stuff last night, 1/8 oz. bud to 2 1/2 oz. 151 rum. followed all the steps for the stove top method. Ended up with @ 3/4 oz of liquid and strained and bottled it. I put an eye dropper full in a splash of soda and drank. I though I noticed a little effect but I was buzzin before i drank it so I really couldn't tell. This morning I wanted to see what the effect would be taking it while I was straight. So I put two droppers full in a splash of soda. Well I got a buzz, but not what I was looking for or expecting . I thought I'd higher then a kite. Do I need to do something different, or just take more? Also, what way do you guys think works better. The stove top method or the jar in the dark, shakin every day for two weeks method. Those of you who make this stuff let me know what you think. Thanks, hempster


i posted a insufferably complicated method (didnt realize until i read it) on how to make hash with a refluxer. u can reflux drinkable alcohol and make chronic ganj shots in an hour. skipping all the hard steps. just mix moonshine, everclear, frickin vodka, whatever into the refluxer with the ganj. i seriously need to find my equipment so i can take pictures of my home made stuff. u just take a cooking pot, put a lid on it upside down and in the little dip put a bag of ice. this is so u can extract the oils into your alcohol without evaporating all the drink in the process. (alcohol heats, evaporates, hits the cold top, condenses, drops back down. if it was clear u can see the steam rise and drip back down into the solution) 

of course i would put this into a larger pot of boiling water on top of a wash cloth so that the alcohol/ganj never get past the boiling point of water 212F. or 100C whatever. 

what i do wonder is if i could put some lemon juice in it to encourage isomerization while im extracting. (isomerization is turning low rotating thc into delta9s and converting the cbd's to thc)


----------



## yup2yup (Jan 21, 2007)

just make hash oil its better! you can make it relatively inexpensive. BUTANE!


----------



## Pool (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey guys, just thought I'd note ont he Green Dragon recipe.

I've been making "Green Dragon" for about 3 years from a recipe I found googling. Same one as posted initially here. However, I've figured out a way to make it even more potent, and in no time at all. It's simple really, and was staring us all in the face fer awhile now. Use the Quick Wash ISO hash method(without the coffe filter step), with the everclear in replace of the ISO. 

Take your finely grounded herb(dried as much as possible, and frozen) and place a quarter ounce in a mason jar, then fill with the everclear. Shake vigouresly for 3-4 minutes(3 for a cleaner product), strain the plant matter out. Repeat process with new grounded herb.

The longer you do it, the stronger it gets. I like to use 1 gram bud per ounce of everclear with this method. Half will do, but I like it strong.

If you have enough herb, you can shake the jar for 1 minute, and get a golden product in the end(if using bud).


----------



## mookab (Jul 25, 2007)

I take it the alcohol evaporates. But give me a joint any day.


----------

